# Good Temperature for stock motor after race?



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I run a Monster stock in my MF2. After a 5 min race, what is a good temperature range to be in?

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Hmmm... I'm sure you'll get some argument on this, but...

For offroad, I rarely have seen a properly geared motor go over 130 degrees...

For comparison, in my sedan (parking lot racing), I normally see 160-180 degrees... (Most ever without killing a motor was 230...)

Maybe that gives you a starting point, anyway...


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

I know when I run stock oval mine always come off about 140 to 150.


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

I run road course carpet sedan and my motors come off at about 150 to 160


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

I like my motors coming off the track just warm to the touch. As a side note, I noticed while doing back to back multiple dyno pulls ( yes I know your not supposed too but I had a plan  ) on the same monster stock the efficeincy took a dive after the motor got above 150-160.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Cooler is better


----------

